# How to round numbers on Matrix table



## mrchonginhk (Dec 13, 2018)

Currently Matrix table on Report is displaying values in 2 decimal places.
How can we round it to 0 decimal place?
I look up web resource they ask to use DAX to round but since many rows are 0.2 something, rounding at DAX row level will make them zero but I want to round only at report summary level (eg six 0.2 is 1.2 I want it round to 1 instead of 0).

How to round it at summary/matrix/report level ?

Thanks


----------



## Matt Allington (Dec 14, 2018)

Click on the colum , go to the modelling ribbon. There is a format option there.


----------

